# Plurale di parole che terminano in -io



## Rossana83

Ho una bella domanda per voi... il plurale di Olio è Oli o Olii?

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Silvia10975

Il plurale è oli, ma basta consultare i dizionari  trovi molti esempi dove il plurale è utilizzato.


----------



## mickey2

Non penso si usino più le forme con doppia *i* per le parole che al singolare terminano in *-io*, a parte _zii_. In ogni caso in testi non eccessivamente recenti le trovi ancora.


----------



## itka

Ma allora, come fanno il plurale i nomi con la i accentuata ? Mi viene in mente una parola come "mormorio"... Non si dice "mormorii" ?


----------



## rainbowizard

itka said:


> Ma allora, come fanno il plurale i nomi con la i accentuata ? Mi viene in mente una parola come "mormorio"... Non si dice "mormorii" ?


 
personalmente mi attengo a questo suggerimento:
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_5/interventi/388.shtml

ovvero tutte le parole con l'accento sull'ultima i, al plurale raddoppiano la i.
Inoltre alcune parole necessitano del raddoppio perché altrimenti possono essere confuse:
assassino /assassini
assassinio /assassinii


----------



## Necsus

QUI c'è un thread sull'argomento in ita/eng.


----------



## itka

Grazie per la spiegazione e grazie a Necsus per il link !


----------



## Elianthos

itka said:


> Ma allora, come fanno il plurale i nomi con la i accentuata ? Mi viene in mente una parola come "mormorio"... Non si dice "mormorii" ?


 
Questo perché i nomi che terminano con *iato *(con la i accentata) mantangono la doppia i al plurale. Le parole che terminano in *dottongo *(le vocali -io appartengono alla stessa sillaba) hanno perso la doppia perché foneticamente non rilevante per individuare il plurale. Questo a parte casi come "assassinii", in cui serve ancora come discrimine per distinguare la parola da una simile: "assassini".


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Sarò anche antiquato, ma a me piace usare l'accento circonflesso per indicare il plurale in -ii, soprattutto quando scrivo a mano.  C'è qualcun altro che usa ancora l'accento circonflesso?


----------



## minoski

ToscanoNYC said:


> Sarò anche antiquato, ma a me piace usare l'accento circonflesso per indicare il plurale in -ii, soprattutto quando scrivo a mano. C'è qualcun altro che usa ancora l'accento circonflesso?


 
Sì, qualcuno c'è, la sottoscritta  !
Ma ammetto di non aver mai avuto il coraggio di farlo (per ora...) al di là di quando scrivo, per l'appunto, a mano.
c.


----------



## simpic

Parole come pubblicitario e dominio rispondono alla stessa regola vero?
Ovvero il plurale è pubblicitari e domini?

Grazie.


----------



## bubu7

Sì.
Nell'italiano moderno le varianti con la doppia i o con l'accento circonflesso sono sconsigliate.


----------



## simpic

Cos'è l'accento circonflesso?


----------



## rocamadour

simpic said:


> Cos'è l'accento circonflesso?


Ciao simpic! 
L'accento circonflesso è questo: ^ .
Non sarà frequentissimo, ma a me capita ancora oggi trovare scritto per esempio *principî* (plurale di _principio_) per differenziarlo da *principi *(plurale di _principe_)... 
E anche se risulta in effetti un po' obsoleta devo dire che questa forma non mi dispiace!


----------



## bubu7

rocamadour said:


> Non sarà frequentissimo, ma a me capita ancora oggi trovare scritto per esempio *principî* (plurale di _principio_) per differenziarlo da *principi *(plurale di _principe_)...


Ciao, *rocamadour*. 
Oggi, solo quando vi è ambiguità (ma il contesto scioglie i dubbi nella quasi totalità dei casi) si preferisce ricorrere all'accento grafico: _princ*ì*pi_ (plurale di _principio_), _pr*ì*ncipi_ (plurale di _principe_).


----------



## rocamadour

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, *rocamadour*.
> Oggi, solo quando vi è ambiguità (ma il contesto scioglie i dubbi nella quasi totalità dei casi) si preferisce ricorrere all'accento grafico: _princ*ì*pi_ (plurale di _principio_), _pr*ì*ncipi_ (plurale di _principe_).


Ciao bubu! 
Lo so, lo so, hai ragione.  E ho mandato il post anche un po' per "provocarti" (in senso buono). 
Ma lo sai che io sono un po' antiquata... 

[E così dobbiamo assistere impotenti anche alla scomparsa dell'accento circonflesso! SIGH! ]


----------



## simpic

Ok, grazie per il chiarimento.

Alla prossima!


----------



## allys

Ciao!
Come sarebbe "serio" al plurale? "Seriosi" è corretto?

Grazie in anticipo
Saluti


----------



## laurentius87

allys said:


> Ciao!
> Come sarebbe "serio" al plurale? "Seriosi" è corretto?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> Saluti



_Seriosi_ è il plurale di _serioso_.

_Serio_ diventa semplicemente _seri_.


----------



## allys

laurentius87, grazie


----------



## annapo

allys said:


> Ciao!
> Come sarebbe "serio" al plurale? "Seriosi" è corretto?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> Saluti


 
Il prurale di "serio" è "seri". Secondo regola gramamticale sarebbe "serii", fino al principio del secolo scorso questa doppia vocale si sostituiva con una vocale sola sovrastata dall'accento circonflesso, poi caduto in disuso.
Serioso ha un altro significato diverso: significa pretenziosamente, ostentatamente serio.

Un film serio = è un film che ha argomento, tono ecc serio
un film serioso = è un film che vuole a tutti i costi assumere un tono eccesivamente serio, ostenta argomenti o tono impegnati


----------



## marco.cur

annapo said:


> Il prurale di "serio" è "seri". Secondo regola gramamticale sarebbe "serii", fino al principio del secolo scorso questa doppia vocale si sostituiva con una vocale sola sovrastata dall'accento circonflesso, poi caduto in disuso.


Infatti il plurale di seria è serie, non sere. A volte capita, purtroppo sempre meno, di trovarlo scritto con l'accento circonflesso, serî ; penso che si dovrebbe riprendere quest'abitudine.

"Serioso pretenziosamente, ostentatamente serio."
Aggiungerei "ma che in realtà non lo è"


----------



## allys

*annapo*, *marco.cur*, grazie 1000! E' stato utile


----------



## gc200000

marco.cur said:


> Infatti il plurale di seria è serie, non sere. A volte capita, purtroppo sempre meno, di trovarlo scritto con l'accento circonflesso, serî ; penso che si dovrebbe riprendere quest'abitudine.



Seri con l'accento circonflesso equivale a serii. Il plurale è quindi seri o serii?


----------



## francisgranada

gc200000 said:


> Seri con l'accento circonflesso equivale a serii. Il plurale è quindi seri o serii?



Serj


----------



## olaszinho

Le parole terminanti in -io al plurale perdono la o se atone, cioè se non cade l'accento sulla i: esempio serio - seri. Se la i è tonica, vale a dire se vi cade l'accento, esempi: zio, leggio, mormorio, si mantiene la i, quindi zii, leggii, mormorii. Alcune grammatiche, per lo più della prima metà del Novecento, stabilivano che quella i di seri dovesse avere un accento circonflesso: lo potete ancora trovare su qualche testo per la parola princìpi per distinguerla da prìncipi. Il Devoto Oli, prima edizione, prescriveva ancora questa regola.


----------



## Necsus

Della questione della formazione del plurale per le parole terminanti in -io si è già parlato anche nella discussione 'Oli/Olii' in SI, e nel thread 'lo sbaglio - plural' in I/E.


----------



## allys

Grazie comunque di aver scritto queste cose anche qui, non so se avrei mai letto i thread suddetti


----------

